

I Came, I Saw, I Commented: Was It Worth It? - fjabre
http://www.problogger.net/archives/2009/09/19/i-came-i-saw-i-commented-was-it-worth-it/

======
JacobAldridge
It raises an interesting question in my mind about the merits of conversing
here on HN (where you're more likely to begin a conversation) v leaving your
thoughts on a linked blog.

I know some HNers do both [1], which presumably has the benefit of
acknowledging the source OP at the source, and also participating in our
community locally. Is that worth it?

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=837930>

~~~
davidalln
No, I find it annoying (although I can't speak for the community as a whole)
when people try to draw such attention to their websites and very rarely click
on links to blogs and personal websites on blog or social news comments. If I
find a person's comment insightful, then I click on their username, visit the
sites they blog on/have made/twitter, and see if they're worth subscribing to.

~~~
onreact-com
So you prefer main stream media like TechCrunch, NYT, Wired etc. instead of
sites and blogs by regular people? Why don't you just use an RSS reader then?

IMHO one of the best things about social news sites is that you get sources
you wouldn't otherwise find. HN tends to copy Digg where only a few sources
get attention while other get ignored altogether.

~~~
davidalln
I guess what I'm saying is that it feels forced when someone promotes their
own blog in a comment, especially on a popular story. But I will read their
blog if I like their comment and possibly subscribe to it. Perhaps the best
way to increase traffic is to not call attention to yourself and just write
and post insightful stuff on HN. This will naturally get people to click on
your username and go to your bio where most have their blog linked.

------
henryl
Any market for a web service that generates paid comments via tools similar to
what spam marketers use and possibly Mechanical Turk for premium packages?

